# Budget gamer build, is it going to behave?



## anxietyjnky (Feb 7, 2011)

Had to jump ahead on this one. The kids' computer is dying. So, Have had to go ahead on this build earlier than planned.

After debating over every detail with my husband, this is what we ordered.
Will it work or did I mess up on compatability?

Case-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153

CPU-
AMD Athlon II X2 245 Regor 2.9GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache...

MB-
BIOSTAR A770E3 AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard

HDD-
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RP...

GPU-
SAPPHIRE 100289-2L Radeon HD 5670 1GB DDR5 PCI Exp...

PSU-
Antec NEO ECO 620C 620W Continuous Power ATX12V v2...

RAM-
Kingston HyperX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM D...

Opt D-
LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X...

Monitor-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009256

OS-
Windows 7 64bit home premium


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks fine for a budget build. You shouldn't have any compatibility issues.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 7, 2011)

Everything looks good to me.


----------



## toastem2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll concur, all looks well


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2011)

If you head to your local best buy they have Antec 902 cases for $60, limited stock though.

CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 CMPSU-430CX 430W ATX1...

That psu is good enough up to HD5770/HD6850.

LG Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-...

With the little money saved up the cpu
AMD Athlon II X3 455 Rana 3.3GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cach...

EDIT:

Actually here is a nice little combo
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## anxietyjnky (Feb 7, 2011)

I did notice one thing after reading feedback on the mb.
There is only one case fan on the board. My case has 3 fans. What do I do about that? Is there another way to power the other two and if not, which one do I plug in?

Yes, I am a n00b.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 7, 2011)

You can plug in any one of your fans on the motherboard, and run the rest straight off the PSU. If your fans have Molex connectors (google it to see what they look like), you can anyways not connect them to the baord. If they have 3-pin connectors, you can buy cheap adapters for the other 2 fans.

3-pin connector (one fan on motherboard, other two using adapter)







Molex connector (all 3 fans connect directly to PSU):






3-pin - Molex adapter:


----------



## anxietyjnky (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks! The pics help me a lot. I rememebr more now from my first build as to what to look for. Great jump-start for my memory. 

Just wish they listed all the specs of the case on new egg so I would be able to find out if I need the adaptors so I could get them in time for my order's arrival.


----------

